# Are the mini lipgelees from the holiday collection worth getting?



## mima (Nov 17, 2005)

hi girls,

when the lip gelee collection first came out earlier this year, i only bought moistly because it was supposed to be the most pigmented, and a pretty colour, but i only used it like twice, before i forgot about it a drawer. i am mostly a lipglass and lustreglass girl, and occasionally a lipstick girl, and i have pigmented lips, so i almost always go for pigmented lip products, and the lip gelees are just so sheer. but when the minis came out, i couldn't resist, i picked up the set. the weird (and wonderful) thing is that since then, i haven't stopped using them! even though there are four different colours, they all look so similar on me they're interachangeable. normally, this would bug me. but i'm delighted with my purchase! they have such an awesome texture! and wow, they are so moisturizing on my yucky chapped, winter-stricken lips! they make them look so luscious, i can't stop looking in the mirror. so now i have one mini lipgelee in my purse, one in my backpack, one in my jacket pocket and one on my bedside table, so there's always one within easy reach. i love them!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 17, 2005)

Yay for you!!

Can you tell me what's the size in ml? I need to know if I'm better to buy them full-sized with my pro card, or have the set as a christmas gift!

By the way, just a warning for the lipgelee in your jacket pocket (or if you place it in your pants pocket), some girls had a problem with the packaging... the tube opened! Sticky mess!


----------



## sigwing (Nov 17, 2005)

I've never tried them because I wondered about their "staying power."  I suppose it's one of those things I need to experience for myself, huh?  Everyone who writes about them seems to love them.  The holiday set would be a great way to give them a try.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 17, 2005)

How do they compare to Lancome Juicy Tubes? Because apart from Beach Plum (wow! just discovered this colour yesterday) i hate them because they're so sheer and clear on my pigmented lips.


----------



## starlight502 (Nov 17, 2005)

they are 9ml .30us floz


----------



## user2 (Nov 17, 2005)

Does anyone have a pic of this set? the pic on mac.com is way too discolored!!

TIA


----------



## CWHF (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlight502* 
_they are 9ml .30us floz_

 
Does anyone know how big the regular size are?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_How do they compare to Lancome Juicy Tubes? Because apart from Beach Plum (wow! just discovered this colour yesterday) i hate them because they're so sheer and clear on my pigmented lips._

 
They are much silkier than JT's and very sheer but IMO show up more.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlight502* 
_they are 9ml .30us floz_

 
OMG that's a great size! I though it was smaller, like for example:

Mini shadesticks are 0.4g, and the regular is 1.5g! That's so small!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CWHF* 
_Does anyone know how big the regular size are?_

 
15ml.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmmm, I might have to get those too.


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 17, 2005)

I got my set Monday & I am loving them!  The colors look kind of scary at first, but they're so sheer that they're all totally wearable.  Makes me want more!  

Oh, VV, I would take a pic for you, but my floppy drive is still effed and my digital cam uses floppy disks if you can believe such a thing lol!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 18, 2005)

i love mine i just got them...but i wear the lip gelees any ways, but it hink it was definitely worth the money.


----------



## aerials (Nov 18, 2005)

I love lipgelees, I have Lilacrush and Glosspitality... but I think it's a little pointless to get so many just because like the first poster said, they are all fairly sheer and interchangeable. If I had the money of course, I'd buy them all though, because they are my HG lipgloss!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 18, 2005)

they are so so cute! i'm really wanting the little set! are lip geless very sticky though?? THat;s the only thing i'm concerned about..


----------



## angela (Nov 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_they are so so cute! i'm really wanting the little set! are lip geless very sticky though?? THat;s the only thing i'm concerned about.._

 
not sticky at all! i was amazed when i first tested them out. not sticky like the lipglasses and lustreglass.. you know when its windy out and you're wearing lipglass and your hair sticks on your lips.. with lip geles- NO STICK! very smooth and not as thick as lipglass =] hth!


----------



## veilchen (Nov 29, 2005)

I contemplate getting the mini lipgelees since I don't have any of the full sized lipgelees yet. When they came out I wasn't entirely convinced that they'd do anything for me since they seem so sheer and thin, but now I'm tempted because the mini sized ones look so cute ...

What do you think? Do you like your lipgelees in the colours which are offered in the set (Lu-Be-Lu, Glosspitality, Dewy Jube and Jelly Babe)? I've seen swatches and even swatched them on my hands when the full sized ones came out, but how do you like these particular colours on your lips?

I'd be glad for any help as to decide whether to get them or not! Thanks in advance!


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 29, 2005)

I would say if you want to try them, the minis are the way to go.  I have Lu-Be-Lu and love it, and I know my mom has Glosspitality and Jelly Babe and she loves those too! Lu-Be-Lu is a great pink to perk up neutrals.  Good luck!


----------



## user4 (Nov 29, 2005)

i think i want to get them. i saw them the other day and they dont look that tiny at all!!!


----------



## MACmermaid (Nov 29, 2005)

i think they are worth getting. i was on the fence about them and then bought them on an impulse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   the colors are very workable (even the orange and red ones), and i find i'm using them over lipsticks to change/boost the color/add more gloss, or just alone w/o lipliner.  they are a decent size too.   HTH


----------



## irmati (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACmermaid* 
_i think they are worth getting. i was on the fence about them and then bought them on an impulse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   the colors are very workable (even the orange and red ones), and i find i'm using them over lipsticks to change/boost the color/add more gloss, or just alone w/o lipliner.  they are a decent size too.   HTH_

 
Thanks for sharing, my friend was asking about them so now I can tell her ...


----------



## user2 (Nov 29, 2005)

And I still would love to see a real life pic....


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 29, 2005)

I want to see a pic too. I don't have any Lipgelees but i really have a craving for them recently. Worried if the colours will suit me though, i guess they're sheer though.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACmermaid* 
_i think they are worth getting. i was on the fence about them and then bought them on an impulse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   the colors are very workable (even the orange and red ones), and i find i'm using them over lipsticks to change/boost the color/add more gloss, or just alone w/o lipliner.  they are a decent size too.   HTH_

 
Same here. I like them. Haven't experimented much though.


----------



## veilchen (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks a lot for all your input!!

I think I might just get them as a little present for myself ;-) and try them out!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 30, 2005)

i love them but i ussually wear the lilacrush gelee...so i thought i would get the minis to try out the other ones and i really like them...


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 30, 2005)

I've seen Jellybabe and would love to get a mini, also of Glosspitality. Been trying to swap for minis of both at least to no avail.


----------



## lianna (Nov 30, 2005)

But I've heard that the lipgelees all look around the same on lips which is the one thing stopping me from getting this set so far. What do you guys think? TIA!


----------



## MACmermaid (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veilchen* 
_Thanks a lot for all your input!!

I think I might just get them as a little present for myself ;-) and try them out!_

 

that's funny when you said you were asking for a friend who wanted to get them, i was going to suggest getting them for yourself too. they are fun to play with...enjoy!


----------



## MACmermaid (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lianna* 
_But I've heard that the lipgelees all look around the same on lips which is the one thing stopping me from getting this set so far. What do you guys think? TIA!_

 

hello...i don't really think they look the same on lips.  maybe only in the sense that they are all pretty sheer, so the color difference isn't as much as you would notice if they were lipsticks. but to me at least they look different enough to warrant having more than one


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 30, 2005)

I would love to get them but they're sold out at my location


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 4, 2005)

Nobody got pics of a set? Would love to see it.


----------



## n_j_t (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Nobody got pics of a set? Would love to see it._

 
Try doing a search for it on ebay--I think I saw a few of the set awhile ago...


----------



## JesusShaves (Dec 4, 2005)

i bought them yesterday... and i loove them... kinda thinking it would have been better for me to have bought the full sized ones instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

heres a pic:






heh... the love nectar is just there for sizing... i canne find my full sized lipgelee atm to compare the minis to.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 4, 2005)

Ooh thanks for the pic! That's great!

If you have the time and wouldn't mind could you swatch each colour on your hand and show a pic of them in the box please. It's ok if you can't, i should be able to see them soon in person hopefully.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lianna* 
_But I've heard that the lipgelees all look around the same on lips which is the one thing stopping me from getting this set so far. What do you guys think? TIA!_

 
I know heaps of people love Moistly, but I swapped away a gently tested one, because it was far too similar to something I owned already. It did leave a nice tint on the lips - I suspect they all do - but other glosses can do the same or similar thing - such as Lancome JTs I guess or DuWop Venom Glosses.

So perhaps good to have if you don't already own that sort of thing.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 5, 2005)

oh they look gorgeous-i don't know if the orange would work on me tho :S


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 
_oh they look gorgeous-i don't know if the orange would work on me tho :S_

 
You'd be surprised, it just tints the lips so they look corally. I was experimenting the other day with a near-orange (non-MAC!gasp!) l/s and had confirmation from a straight member of the opposite sex that it was indeed...CFM (come f*ck me, so VERY hot).


----------



## xiahe (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 
_I love lipgelees, I have Lilacrush and Glosspitality... but I think it's a little pointless to get so many just because like the first poster said, they are all fairly sheer and interchangeable. If I had the money of course, I'd buy them all though, because they are my HG lipgloss!_

 
would you be able to post pics of you wearing Lilacrush and Glosspitality? i ♥ lipglosses and i know everyone says they're VERY sheer, but just how sheer are they? i don't really like wearing "color" on my lips.


----------



## JesusShaves (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Ooh thanks for the pic! That's great!

If you have the time and wouldn't mind could you swatch each colour on your hand and show a pic of them in the box please. It's ok if you can't, i should be able to see them soon in person hopefully._

 

here yee go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








in the box (i threw out the insert... since i keep my other crap in there too) ... i have to say the box isnt as great as last years boxes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








i found my full sized one (Lust Is Lush.. i love me some orange lipcrap)





(l-r) Glosspitality, Jellybabe, Lu-Be-Lu, Dewy Jube

i have to say on their own the colour is VERY VERY sheer.. like the tiniest hint o colour (bearing in mind my lips are quite pigmented).. which i like. But they do how ever enhance and change, if you put it over something.  

I used Nars capunice (sp?) lip laquer (which im sad is kinda sheer when i use a lip brush) then i decided to add lust is lush over it... and it brightened to the orange i wanted it to be (with out having to put soo much of the nars stuff on my lips)


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 6, 2005)

Oooh thankyou so much!

It is very tempting to get 4 little cute sized ones in one go and have choice rather than uhm and aah and get 1 big one. The lilac and bright red one looks scary to me but i am keeping in mind that they are meant to be very sheer and i'm hoping to use them over other lip products anyway, like Teddy Babe lipstick which makes my lips look muddy on it's own.


----------



## mima (Dec 6, 2005)

i am almost finished one of my minis! i've used it EVERY single day since purchasing, which is a record for a lipproductslut like me. i love the way these feel and look.


----------



## JesusShaves (Dec 7, 2005)

also the smaller ones are 9ml while the bigger one is 15ml 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)... 

i dragged out the product a little (not too well though)... since i know not most people gloop on product that thick... lols!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 7, 2005)

Ooh i checked them out today and the box is so cute and all the Lipgelees look really cute and after testing them out for the first time i think all the colours could work on anyone just because they are so sheer. I put on Glosspitality and it makes my lips look so moist and supple. I think i'll be getting this tomorrow after my makeover.


----------



## JesusShaves (Dec 10, 2005)

i know i dont need so much lip products... but i do wanna collect all the lipgelees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 10, 2005)

I got the set the other day! Pleased with it..but they are quite small.


----------



## beckasings (Dec 11, 2005)

I love them. Totally turned me on to lipgelees. I like the way the feel, and even though some of the colors look really bright, they go on sheer so it's a nice, non-threatening tint. Good for daily, casual wear. Only negative thing so far is the staying power isn't that great.


----------



## mjlover (Dec 20, 2005)

i love them too - i have lu-be-lu and i am trying to get more (i have dewyjube coming in a swap ... hooray) ... they are so soft and keep my lips really moisturised. hooray for a great everyday gloss that aint gloopy.


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures... I have been debating on getting these as I don't own any of them thus far... I think I just might order the set from Mac.com as my counter is sold out.


----------



## Pale Moon (Dec 21, 2005)

I bought this set also. Love the textue and the color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My lips are not very pigmented so the color can be seen, not too strong though. It's like tinted glow.

At first I was scared to wear lu-be-lu cuz it's fuschia.. and I'm really look horrible with that. But it proves me wrong. It's such a lovely wearable color! My favorite at the moment! ^^


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks for the picture


----------

